# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  3-قانون العلاقات القضائية بين الامارات رقم (11) لسنة1973

## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الاول:تسليم الفارين من العدالة 
مادة 18 
يكون تسليم الفارين من العدالة بين الامارات الاعضاء في الاتحاد وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون . 
مادة 19 
يكون التسليم واجبا بين الامارات الاعضاء اذا كان الشخص المطلوب تسليمه ملاحقا او متهما او محكوما عليه في جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة التالية اذا ارتكبت هذا الجريمة في ارض الامارة طالبة التسليم ، اما اذا كانت الجريمة قد ارتكبت خارج ارض الامارتين ـ طالبة التسليم والمطلوب اليها التسليم - فلا يكون التسليم واجبا الا اذا كانت قوانين الامارة طالبة التسليم تعاقب على ذلك الفعل اذا ارتكب خارج اراضيها . 
مادة 20 
يشترط للتسليم ان تكون الجريمة معاقبا عليها في الامارة طالبة التسليم لمدة تزيد على الشهر او بعقوبة اشد ، او ان يكون محكوما على المطلوب تسليمه بمثل تلك العقوبة . 
مادة 21 
يجوز للامارة المطلوب اليها التسليم ان تمتنع عنه في الحالات الآتية : ــ 
أ- اذا كان الشخص المطلوب تسليمه قد سبقت محاكمته في الامارة المطلوب اليها التسليم عن الجريمة التي طلب تسليمه من اجلها فحكم ببراءته او عوقب او كان قيد التحقيق او المحاكمة عنها . 
ب- اذا كانت الجريمة او العقوبة قد سقطت بمرور الزمن وفقا لقانون احدى الامارتين طالبة التسليم او المطلوب اليها التسليم ، الا اذا كانت الامارة طالبة التنفيذ لا تأخذ بمبدأ السقوط بمرور الزمن وكان الشخص المطلوب تسليمه من رعاياها او من رعايا دولة اخرى لا تأخذ بهذا المبدأ . 
مادة 22 
اذا كان الشخص المطلوب تسليمه قيد التحقيق او المحاكمة عن جريمة اخرى في الامارة المطلوب اليها التسليم ، فانه يجوز للامارة المطلوب اليها التسليم تسليم الشخص المطلوب تسليمه مؤقتا الى الامارة طالبة التسليم لمحاكمته بشرط اعادته اليها بعد انتهاء المحاكمة وقبل تنفيذ العقوبة عليه . 
مادة 23 
ترسل الطلبات الخاصة بالتسليم من السلطة المختصة في الامارة الطالبة الى السلطة المختصة في الامارة المطلوب اليها التسليم مصحوبة بالوثائق الآتية : - 
ا- أمر قبض " مذكرة توقيف " صادر من السلطة المختصة بالامارة الطالبة مبينا فيه نوع الجريمة والمادة التي تعاقب عليها اذا كان الطلب خاصا بشخص قيد التحقيق ، ويرفق بالامر المذكور صورة مصدقا عليها للنص القانوني المنطبق على الجريمة وصورة رسمية من اوراق التحقيق . 
ب- صورة رسمية من الحكم اذا كان الطلب خاصا بشخص حكم عليه غيابيا او حضوريا . 
مادة 24 
يجب في كل الاحوال ان يكون طلب التسليم مصحوبا ببيان كامل عن شخصية "هوية " الملاحق او المتهم او المحكوم عليه واوصافه وصورته الشمسية ان امكن . 
مادة 25 
يجوز استثناء توجيه طلب التسليم بالبريد او البرق او الهاتف ، وفي هذه الحالة يجب على الدولة المطلوب اليها التسليم اتخاذ الاحتياطات الكفيلة بمراقبة الشخص الملاحق الى أن تتم المخابرة بشأنه ، ويجوز لها ان تقبض عليه وتحبسه بصفة احتياطية " توقفه " لمدة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر يوما يخلى سبيله بعدها اذا لم يصل خلالها ملف طلب تسليمه كاملا ، وتخصم مدة الحبس الاحتياطي من العقوبة المحكوم بها في الدولة طالبة التسليم . 
مادة 26 
تفصل الهيئة القضائية المختصة في الامارة المطلوب اليها التسليم في طلبات التسليم على وجه السرعة ، وعليها المبادرة الى ابلاغ قرارها للسلطة المختصة في الامارة الطالبة . 
واذا ما تقرر تسليم الشخص فعلى السلطة المختصة في الامارة المطلوب اليها التسليم ان تأمر حالا بتنفيذ قرار التسليم . 
مادة 27 
على الامارة الطالبة ان تتقدم لاستلام الشخص المطلوب تسليمه خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ ابلاغها بالقبض عليه ( توقيفه ) والا اخلي سبيله . 
مادة 28 
يسلم الى الامارة الطالبة كل ما يوجد في حيازة الشخص المطلوب تسليمه عند ضبطه وكذلك ما يجوز ان يتخذ دليلا على الجريمة ، وذلك بقدر ما تسمح به قوانين الامارة المطلوب اليها التسليم . 
مادة 29 
لا يجوز توقيف او محاكمة الشخص المطلوب تسليمه في الامارة الطالبة الا عن الجريمة التي قدم طلب تسليمه من اجلها والافعال المرتبطة بها والجرائم التي ارتكبها بعد تسليمه . 
ومع ذلك يجوز توقيفه او محاكمته عن غير الجرائم المتقدمة اذا ما قبل ذلك او وافقت الامارة التي قامت بتسليمه او اتيحت له وسيلة الخروج من اراضي الامارة المسلم اليها ولم يخرج خلال خمسة أيام . 
مادة 30 
تتحمل الامارة المطلوب اليها التسليم جميع النفقات التي يستلزمها تنفيذ طلب التسليم في اراضيها ، واذا تقرر عدم مسؤلية الشخص المطلوب تسليمه او براءته فعلى الامارة التي سلم اليها ان تعيده على نفقتها الى الامارة التي قامت بتسليمه اذا ما رغب في ذلك . 
الفصل الثانى: تنفيذ الاحكام الجزائية 
مادة 31 
تنفذ كل من الامارات الاعضاء في الاتحاد في اراضيها الاحكام النهائية ( المكتسبة الدرجة القطعية ) الصادرة عن المحاكم الجزائية في احدى الامارات الاخرى اذا كان المحكوم عليه متواجدا وقت طلب تنفيذ الحكم عليه في اراضي الامارة المطلوب اليها التنفيذ وكان الحكم صادرا بالغرامة او بعقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تزيد على الشهر الواحد . 
مادة 32 
يقدم طلب تنفيذ الحكم الجزائي من السلطة المختصة في الامارة طالبة التنفيذ الى السلطة المختصة في الامارة المطلوب اليها التنفيذ مرفقا به بيان مفصل عن الشخص المحكوم عليه وصورة مصدقة من الحكم المطلوب تنفيذه مؤشرا عليها بما يفيد ان الحكم اصبح قطعيا واجب التنفيذ . 
مادة 33 
يجري تحصيل الغرامة المحكوم بها وفق القوانين والاجراءات المتبعة في تنفيذ الاحكام المدنية في الامارة المطلوب اليها التنفيذ، وتحول المبالغ المحصلة الى الجهة طالبة التنفيذ ، وتتحمل كل امارة نفقات التنفيذ الذي يجري في اراضيها . 
مادة 34 
على الوزارات والسلطات المختصة في الامارات الاعضاء في الاتحاد كل فيما يخصه تنفيذ هذا القانون . 
مادة 35 
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره .

----------

